# Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"​*Quelle:
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/pe...morane-emma-fisch-hals-stecken-raeuber-363770

Tag24 berichtet von einem Fischzüchter aus Petershain, der in Kooperation mit einem niederländischen Unternehmer das Experiment wagte, die sogenannten "Emma-Fische" zu züchten und holte nun tonnenweise die Fische raus. Diese "Emma-Fische" wären eine Kreuzung aus Schuppenkarpfen und Karauschen.



> _Der Teichwirt schwärmt regelrecht, wenn er die Vorzüge der Züchtung aufzählt, die den Namen seiner Tochter trägt: „Das Fleisch der Fische ist wohlschmeckend. Zudem sind die Fische weniger anfällig für Krankheiten wie das gefürchtete Koi-Herpesvirus.“_



Zudem wären durch die "kompakte Bauweise" der Fische diese deutlich weniger anfällig für Kormoranfraß als Karpfen und Schleie.

Nun müsse er daran gehen, Werbung für den wohlschmeckenden Fisch zu machen, da ihn seine Kunden natürlich noch nicht kennen.

Illusionen, dass die die Lösung des Kormoranproblematik sein könne, mache er sich aber nicht - die Flinte nehme er weiter mit zur Arbeit.
--------------------------------------------​
Wobei ich auch nicht die Lösung des "Kormoran"-Problemes sehe, weil der Fisch kompakter wäre - er muss ja erst mal groß und kompakt genug werden, dass ihn der Kormoran nicht schlucken kann. Und bis dahin ist der auch weg wie nix, wenn Kormorane da sind.

Wo da der Unterschied zum Karpfen sein soll, kann ich auch nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Die sind ja auch hochrückig und eher schlecht zu schlucken (ausser eben als Kleinfisch - da muss aber sicher auch der "Emma-Fisch" dran glauben.).

Bei der Schleie seh ichs schon eher, die ja ausser in kapitalen Exemplaren immer in Kormoranschnäbel passt und dank Schleim gut rutschen dürfte.

Zudem ist das ja nur ne Lösung (wenn es eine wäre) für die Teichwirtschaft.

Womit dann Kormorane auf umliegende "freie" Gewässer ausweichen dürften, was dann ja auch nicht unbedingt im Sinne von Anglern wäre.

Spannende Sache mit vielen Fragen - ich habe keine Antworten bis jetzt.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Siehe dazu auch, die Lösung für Angler - *Groß genug besetzen*....:
Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331999


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Bleiben noch die Arten die dem Kormoran gut runtergehen. 
Deshalb lieber den Kormoran..............


----------



## Kami One (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Das klingt so als wäre heute der 1. April.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Ja, in letzter Zeit kommen immer mehr Meldungen, bei denen ich überlege, obs Satire sein soll..


----------



## JottU (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Wenn der dann wirklich im Hals stecken bleibt #c, und das bei einem stark vom Kormoran besuchten Gewässer. 
Schießen darf man sie ja halt nicht. :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Kommt immer aufs Bundelsand an, in den meisten Zuchtanlagen schon


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

neu wäre diese Kreuzung nicht-kenne die aus einem alten Fischzuchtbuch als Steinkarpfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Echt?
Von wann??
Das würd mich interessieren - auch warum sich das anscheinend nicht durchgesetzt hatte..


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

jetzt wo Du es schreibst - stimmt...


----------



## boot (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Die Mischlinge schmecken auch nicht schlecht, der Geschmack geht in Richtung Karauschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Gräten?


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Echt?
> Das würd mich interessieren - auch warum sich das anscheinend nicht durchgesetzt hatte..


Naja Steinkarpfen halt |muahah:


----------



## Sneep (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Hallo,

das ist in NL ein alter Hut. Eine Kreuzung aus Karpfen und Giebel. Der Hybride heißt ähnlich wie die Karausche = Kroeskarper. Der Mischling wird als Kruiskarper bezeichnet. Kruiskarper meint wörtlich übersetzt gekreuzter Karpfen.
Der Hybride ist nicht fruchtbar.
Er ähnelt sehr dem Karpfen, hat aber nur ganz kleine Bartelansätze und ist insgesamt dunkler. Von den Schuppen in der Seitenlinie her, liegt er genau im Bereich ähnlicher Cypriniden, Das ist also keine Hilfe.
Man findet die Art kaum in den großen Gewässern. Sie lebt nur da, wo sie besetzt wurde und das sind kleine Vereinseigene Teiche.
Weshalb man nicht gleich die Karausche besetzt, irritiert zunächst. Diese Art entwickelt sich unter Druck von Fressfeinden zur Teller-runden Seekarausche. Die ist hochrückiger als alles andere.
Die Karausche ist extrem konkurenzschwach und kommt bei den heutigen Bestandsdichten beim Karpfen nicht auf.
Damit hat  der Hybride naturgemäß kein Problem. 
Ob es hilft?
Man muss wohl fest daran glauben. 

sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Schmeckt das Tier und wie siehts mit Gräten aus, weisst Du das auch ?? - der will ja vermarkten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Einer meiner Angelruten ist nach diesem Fisch benannt. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

aus Niederlande - ist ja krass..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aus Niederlande - ist ja krass..



Der Fisch ist in England bekannt wie ein bunter Hund, dort schwimmen sie durch alle Paylakes der Insel. Der F1 Carp.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

aah, ok. man lernt  ie aus.
DANKE


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/downloads/Flyer_Kormorane_vs._Fischbestaende.pdf


----------



## Franky (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Passt bloss auf. Wenn Petra dahinterkommt, wie heimtückisch diese Viecher sind, werden die Züchter wegen Tierquälerei angeklagt...


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Schade das man Fischen noch nicht irgendwelche Widerhaken anzüchten kann,
auch Giftstachel wären eine Option?

Jürgen


----------



## SFVNOR (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Moin Moin,

Sorry, aber hat sich mal jemand Gedanken gemacht ob die neue Züchtung sich nicht ungebremst vermehrt, in andere Gewässer abwandert, vielleicht anderen Arten die ebensgrundlage nehmen könnte ;+
Siehe nur die Einschleppung der Schwarzmeergrundel.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

angeblich wären diese Hybriden unfruchtbar


----------



## Ørret (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Besser wäre es unfruchtbare Kormorane zu züchten und die massenhaft auszuwildern:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*



Ørret schrieb:


> Besser wäre es unfruchtbare Kormorane zu züchten und die massenhaft auszuwildern:q


#6#6#6


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ob es hilft?
> Man muss wohl fest daran glauben.
> 
> sneep



 Klar hilft das, jeder der nach so einem Strohhalm greift, hilft dem Züchter.

 Aber davon ab, ist es ja nicht so als wenn Brachse, Güster oder Karausche derzeit in Deutschalnd durch den Vogel unterstützt  zunehmen würden. 
 So entscheidend kann das mit Vorteil also nicht sein, der ja auch den Nachteil hat kaum noch in Verstecke flüchten zu können.(Die es in Teichen eher nicht gibt)

 Wer schon einmal Kormorane an der Küste beobachtet hat,  könnte so wie Ich gestaunt haben, wie groß die Plattfische sind die sie verschlucken. (Die sind fast rund)

Also Neue Idee, man sollte Ställe bauen in den die Karpfen die gefährlichen Tage verbringen und sie nur Nachts fressen lassen.
 Vielleicht kann man ja Welse abrichten, die Schwärme zusammenzuhalten und angreifende Fischfeinde .........


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Mööönsch Bernd - Du wirst mir immer sympathischer ;-)))


----------



## Gardenfly (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> So entscheidend kann das mit Vorteil also nicht sein, der ja auch den Nachteil hat kaum noch in Verstecke flüchten zu können.(Die es in Teichen eher nicht gibt)



da hat sich schon was verändert- wie sagte es mal ein Züchter, früher hat man die Karpfen am besten in der Seemitte gefüttert,jetzt eher in der nähe von Schilf . Wo kein Schilf ist, da muss man angespitzte Bambusstäbe rein stecken .


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Wo kein Schilf ist, da muss man angespitzte Bambusstäbe rein stecken .


:q:q:q:q

gefällt mir auch...........


----------



## boot (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gräten?


Gräten in etwa wie Karpfen ,aber nicht so starke.

Lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

Danke!!


----------



## rustaweli (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man ja Welse abrichten, die Schwärme zusammenzuhalten und angreifende Fischfeinde .........




Nicht nötig, einfach nur besetzen. Sollte zumindest zur Störung der gemeinsamen Massenjagd der Kormorane beitragen.
Ca. Minute 14.55 sowie ab 22.00 :

https://youtu.be/APJ_EMDyMTk


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"*

komm trotzdem immer wieder auf 12/70 und 22er als zielführende Maßnahme .....


----------

